# 04 spec V???



## Guest (Apr 7, 2003)

hey guys how ya'll doin, well it looks like i'll be getting into an 04 for sure now, i thought i would be getting my spec around november december, but now its been pushed a bit more, so i'll probly be getting an 04, have any of you heard anything new about it, or any tuning diferences, will it be like comparing an 02 to an 03? and will the price be the same?


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

go to this site http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=51507
Thats what your 04 SER will look like.


----------



## SpecVspeeD (Mar 29, 2003)

have fun in your toothy car (lol)!! I hate that grill, but love the lights, good luck, hope you get an 02 or 03.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2003)

shit man i hate it, why the hell is nissan doing that to it?
either way would an octane body kit fit on it cause that was my plan for the 03...then if it would fit its all good so i hope it does do u guys know if it will or not?


----------



## NISMO-CONVERT (Jun 21, 2002)

*ugly*

Damn that is just plain gross. How bout this?...... You buy my 02 when your ready so I can get my house :banana:


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

Just buy the 04 and swap the front fascia out for an 03!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

88 Pulsar SE said:


> *Just buy the 04 and swap the front fascia out for an 03! *


You would have to get the 00-03 hood, bumper, grill, headlights, and foglights. Chances are many of those wouldn't attach the way they do on the 00-03's and you would have to custom rig them onto your car, and you might even have to get 00-03 fenders to match your headlights. Definately not worth it to me, it would be way more cost effective to simply get an 03 in the first place.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

If you notice it doesnt say anything about the SE-R. It just says sentra. The front end should look different for the SE-R. But hopefully they change all of them.


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

on the fender behind the wheel well it looks like it says ser


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

haha, I'd still like to have it, no matter how it looks, as long as it perfroms.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2003)

does anyone know if the mechanical side of things is diferent at all on the 04, eg any more power out of the engine or anything else done to the transmission, suspension, options etc...? or does anyone know of a website that i can get this info from thanks guys..


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

jblaze said:


> *on the fender behind the wheel well it looks like it says ser *












I guess so. I only looked at the first pictures. But they still should change it. Im usually not for making a car "look" fast, but this one still needs some work.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2003)

No thanks... I'll keep my 02
Let's hope the 05 will be more of a pleasant surprise.



jblaze said:


> *go to this site http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=51507
> Thats what your 04 SER will look like. *


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2003)

*Errr...*

Reminds me of an '04 Maxima and a base model b15 with a little bit of spec v mixed in. i'm glad i didn't wait...i like my '03 better. although i would be curious to know what is under the hood...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

as far as the engine, i dont think theyre gonna change anything......see nissan doesnt change engines on cars till after the 4yrs, example 1995-1999 ga16de all had the same engine, se-rs had the same engine never increasing HP....they might change other lil things like the gearings but nothing major till 2005 you'll get the B16 chassis(if they continue the sentra)


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

One major change- big Brembo brakes. Apparently they don't fit with the current rims though. 

Hopefully NISMO provides engine upgrades, like pistons and such.


----------



## johnp69 (Feb 22, 2003)

dam...im glad i got my 03 before they ruined them


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

fuck man now i am kinda chocked i love this car but the 02/03 i hate the way the 04 looks, the past 3 or 4 months i have looked up so much information on this car how it handles its specs, evertyhing and if it looks like that i am not sure if i still want it or not, now it almost seems like a waste of time


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Aww man, what the hell did they do to the Spec?! I don't really like the front of the new Maxima either. Damn it, Nissan's styling was getting pretty cool too and now a step in the wrong direction IMHO.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Anybody seen the May issue of Car and Driver? The spec v got it's ass beat by the other 3 cars they compared it too. (Mazda 6, Ford Focus SVT, and Dodge SXT-winner). I think they are somehow influenced (bribes, etc,  ). Any ways, I love my spec and that's all that matters.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Oops, sorry. I meant SRT-4, not SXT. Later.


----------



## mikefert (Dec 1, 2003)

does anyone know what size rims or offset you need to have to fit over the brembo rotors i got some enkei rs5 i want to put on my new 04 but they are only 17x7 with 40 offset.. i wonder if they would fit on there.. any help would be great


----------



## dheape (Oct 30, 2003)

There is one difference in the engine, the knock sensor. it costs 200 dollars more than the 02 03 sensor. the dash is slightly tweaked. there is an input port on the stereo and there is a trip computer installed (miles till empty, mpg, etc.)


----------

